# Washington Owners I Need Your Help (2 things)



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is allowed or not, but I'm going to ask anyways :tongue:
I'm in need of a good vet within a 2 hour drive of Olympia. My criteria is that they don't push the food they sell (suggestion once is fine, but any more then that I will just find a different vet). They also must be willing to accept that I don't (and probably won't) spay or neuter my dogs, nor do I vaccinate (except rabies, but I'd like to keep those as far between as I can get away with) they also must titer for every vaccination that they are so adamant that my dogs need. 

ALSO

I'm looking for places that give CGC tests, and will take a titer instead of vaccinations.

Thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you were willing to drive to Spokane I have a wonderful vet that fits all your criteria....she's wonderful! Best of luck!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Spokane is a little far, but from what I've been recommended so far I might have to drive that far! lol It seems every vet in a hundred mile radius of me is out for $$$ and has the knowledge of a first grader... Its very frustrating :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you a member of our co-op? WazzuOR Barf? If not, you should join. 

And if you are a member, are you ALSO a member of WAzzuOR Barf2? It's where old databases go when they're almost done. If you aren't a member, you can go to post #10330 in WAzzuOR #1 and follow the directions to join group 2.

In the database section of group #2 is a list of raw friendly vets. Hopefully you find a good 'un! :thumb:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Are you a member of our co-op? WazzuOR Barf? If not, you should join.
> 
> And if you are a member, are you ALSO a member of WAzzuOR Barf2? It's where old databases go when they're almost done. If you aren't a member, you can go to post #10330 in WAzzuOR #1 and follow the directions to join group 2.
> 
> In the database section of group #2 is a list of raw friendly vets. Hopefully you find a good 'un! :thumb:


I'm not, yahoo and I don't seem to get along very well  But I might join just to check it out  And thanks, I sure hope I find one soon! lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I haven't talked to my vet about food, she never asked what I feed Rhett or what I was planning on feeding Keeva....I'm proud to think its because Rhett looks so great!lol
However I know she does agree with not over vaccinating and will titer....although they are a bit spendy($45 dollar office call, but the first one for the first pet is free.)

And for the CGC I would get on AKC's website look it up and then email the few people who are kinda on your area seeing when the next CGC test will be!!:thumb:


----------

